# Rambo!



## Steven232 (Nov 14, 2001)

I hear that Rambo is making a new movie (stalone), I think it's being held in Afhganastan, and he's going to capture Osama Bin Laden.  No joke.  That'll be interesting to see how this turns out. 
Take care,
Steven


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

That movie's old, that was Since Centuries. I didn't like it, the view looks DIfferent, and its always Dark.

:EG:


----------

